# RCA DTA-800



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I put two of these in for a friend last week:










http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8343230

This is RCA's converter box available from Wal-Mart. I was fairly impressed by how easily it went together.

Pros:
Serviceable universal remote
Easy (EEASYY!!) setup
Small and unobtrusive
Signal meter on every channel info screen
Defaults to "crop" setting for 4:3 TVs which is probably what people want
Decent tuner, picked up distant signals even with "rabbit ears"

Cons:
Easily the cheapest RF cable I have ever seen
Electronic program guide only shows what's on now (no time in the future)
No AC passthrough (requires its own outlet)

If you can't wait forever, if your coupons are going to expire, and you're set on going to Wally World, this one's a decent choice. If you can wait, the TR-40 seems like a better deal.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

My coupons expire the end of June.

All I'm waiting for is for TiVo to announce which boxes they'll support for the Series 2's.

My daughter got my S2 when I upgraded to the S3, and she'll be unhappy come February if she can't record her Idol, Top Model and Dancing with has-been Stars.

If TiVo doesn't announce, I just have to get a major brand and hope it's supported come February.

All the TV's in the house have ATSC tuners, the only reason I need the boxes is for recording either with the TiVo or old school VCR's.


phox


----------

